# Another ootheca quetion?



## Precious (Sep 3, 2007)

Answers vary in forum history as to the length of diapause for a Chinese ooth. I found 1 mos., 3 mos., and 8 weeks. Does anyone know which it is and when should it be refrigerated (as in how long after the ooth is laid before diapause)? Thank you.


----------



## OGIGA (Sep 3, 2007)

I don't think it's actually necessary but I may be wrong.


----------



## Precious (Sep 3, 2007)

Thanks! Are there some species that require a diapause and does anyone know what effect it has? ie. Say a Chinese requires diapause, what happens if it doesn't get it? Less babies? No babies? Why? I wonder if there is more to it than just "overwintering". I'll do some research, after I grill the lamb chops :wink: .


----------



## asdsdf (Sep 3, 2007)

Chinese don't need diapause. One breed that does is European. If there isn't, then no hatchlings will emerge.


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 3, 2007)

I raise about 2000 :shock: a year and mine all go thru a dispause, at least of 6 weeks.


----------



## Precious (Sep 3, 2007)

Do you do it for convenience or do you think it has a positive effect even in cases where it isn't "necessary"? And what are you doing with all of those bugs?!


----------



## hibiscusmile (Sep 3, 2007)

I guess I do it because here in Ohio they survive outside all winter and we sometimes get below 0 for weeks at a time, and they survive so I see no reason to change it. I also have European I raise with them and they stay outside as well. I sell them :lol:


----------

